# anyone know how long this will store?



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

local store has pop tarts and cereal this week 10 for 10, my ocd kicked in, how long will this stuff last if not opened?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

supposedly 12 months beyond date printed for each

make your own pop-tarts! :beercheer:

http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/homemade-poptarts/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd think that "Pop-Tarts" would be about like Twinkies. The ultimate survival food, you will expire before they do.

Blob, yes, make your own. They are much better than the box.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have pop tarts in my BOB for about 2 years..they are still good in the foil seal.
Umm, expiration date aug, 2011..still good.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Pop tarts pretty much keep forever! They just get more dry as the years go by.

Store them in a place with a steady cool temperature and extend their life span. It'll confuse the archaologists of the future!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am curious about the cereal part, good to know about the pop tarts, but sometimes those huge boxes of store brand corn flakes go on sale and if they will last for awhile, I will stock up. Would it be best to avoid cereals that are sugar coated?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

JimMadsen said:


> I am curious about the cereal part, good to know about the pop tarts, but sometimes those huge boxes of store brand corn flakes go on sale and if they will last for awhile, I will stock up. Would it be best to avoid cereals that are sugar coated?


I've been curious about the cereal too. Would it help to put the cereal in half gallon canning jars and vac seal them?


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I am all for doing that, right now we just have a half dozen in the boxes still.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Davarm said:


> I'd think that "Pop-Tarts" would be about like Twinkies. The ultimate survival food, you will expire before they do.
> 
> Blob, yes, make your own. They are much better than the box.


If I remember correctly, Twinkies have the same expiry date as uranium core-samples.... :sssh:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> If I remember correctly, Twinkies have the same expiry date as uranium core-samples.... :sssh:


I love twinkies........somethings you just don't outgrow!:dunno:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

My favorite picture of the middle east is a Bedowin , Camel jocky trying to feed his Camel a Pop Tart from a food drop during the Iraq war.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prepper friends vacuum seal in mason jars just about everything dried, including cereal. They also use one 100cc Oxy Absorber in each jar for good measure and store them in a dark cool basement. 

I have heard that before you put any of cereal, rice, beans, etc, you freeze them for two days to kill the microscopic critters then seal them up. It's what I'm doing with all my flours also.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

The sad reality is that the Unions killed the twinkies before any of us ever had a chance to see if they really would survive the zombie/nuclear apocalypse.......


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

smaj100 said:


> The sad reality is that the Unions killed the twinkies before any of us ever had a chance to see if they really would survive the zombie/nuclear apocalypse.......


Still available in Canada ... I just purchased another case on sale at the local grocery-store ...


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Man, Naekid I might have to beg for a couple boxes. I love me some twinkies.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Poptarts and Twinkies, you will expire before they do, especially if you eat this kind of thing.


----------

